# [Riverside County] Marriott Timeshare Tax Sale



## Cathyb (Dec 30, 2012)

Just received in my mail that Riverside County Treasurer-Tax Collector is conducting an online auction of tax defaulted Marriott timeshares through www.Bid4assets.com/Riverside.

They will be offering 203 timeshars beginning Thursday, 1/31 and ending Monday, 2/4.

Phone: 951-955-3827, fax: 951-955-3990

Email: Timeshare@co.riverside.ca.us


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2012)

My guess if there are delinquent taxes, then there may very well be delinquent MFs and associated liens. There may also be delinquent mortgage payments. Not sure if these liens are disclosed in the auctions or not. I would think that Marriott will be in there to bid on the ones with delinquent mortgage payments.


----------



## Clark (Dec 30, 2012)

This from the website:

"CAUTION - INVESTIGATE BEFORE YOU BID: The sale of these properties should not, in any way, be equated to real estate sales by licensed salespeople, brokers or realtors. The County of Riverside makes no guarantee, expressed or implied, relative to the title, location or condition of the properties for sale."

and this

"Prospective purchasers are advised that some liens, bonds or other assessments which are levied by agencies or offices other than the Treasurer-Tax Collector may still be outstanding after the tax sale."


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 30, 2012)

*Many are too pricey*

I too got the postcard announcing the tax sale.  The sale involves the Marriott timeshares in Palm Desert (DS1, DS2, SR and SR Enclaves).  

I see that the units being sold include a few platinum plus, some platinums, some gold and some bronzes.  And the minimum prices range from roughly $1800 to almost $6K.  On the postcard it said that if they don't receive any bids that they will "reduce the minimum price to $1,341.00".  That wouldn't be bad for a platinum but too pricey for the golds and bronzes.  Seems like many of the units are more costly than what they sell for on ebay.

I also saw some info on their June 2012 sale.  There were 325 units listed as having been sold and all had the same sales price of $540 (IIRC).  It didn't specifically mention that the June sale was of Marriotts but that is what I assumed.  The listed selling price seemed a bit strange and made me wonder if there weren't any bids at the regular auction and they ended up selling all of them to a single company.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 30, 2012)

We also received the postcard, but agree with prior poster that price is too high.  It would be far easier (and cheaper) to buy an unencumbered week on eBay or RedWeek.  The other reason we have decided not to purchase any more weeks is the high cost of maintenance fees.  We can rent DSV gold and silver weeks from II for less than half the cost of those fees.


----------



## JimC (Jan 3, 2013)

*Riverside County Marriott Timeshare Tax Sale*

I just received a notice from the Riverside County Treasurer-Tax Collector of an on-line auction of tax defaulted Marriott timeshares through www.Bid4assets.com/Riverside.  203 timeshares are being offered beginning Thursday 1/31/2013 and ending Monday 2/4/2013.

You must register by 1/28/2013 to participate in this tax sale at the above URL.

Riverside is Palm Desert and Palm Springs.


----------



## lcml11 (Jan 3, 2013)

JimC said:


> I just received a notice from the Riverside County Treasurer-Tax Collector of an on-line auction of tax defaulted Marriott timeshares through www.Bid4assets.com/Riverside.  203 timeshares are being offered beginning Thursday 1/31/2013 and ending Monday 2/4/2013.
> 
> You must register by 1/28/2013 to participate in this tax sale at the above URL.
> 
> Riverside is Palm Desert and Palm Springs.



Be careful on these, I noticed clear title does not necessarily go with this and there may be other liens or other instruments that might have to be paid off by the new owner to get clear title.

I would not suggest bidding unless you know what you are doing with tax sales.  

Best of luck for bidders.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 3, 2013)

I went to the website to look at these auctions and could not make any sense out of it. It looked like a bunch of numbers. How do you find out more?
We are owners at DSI and could use another week.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 3, 2013)

I looked at about eight of the Marriotts. Lowest was $2800 and highest was $6000.  Could  probably buy one of these for less than $1000 on eBay PLUS you won't have the risk of unpaid liens as you would with one of these.  

I would be surprised if any individual bid on one of these.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 3, 2013)

stoler527 said:


> I went to the website to look at these auctions and could not make any sense out of it. It looked like a bunch of numbers. How do you find out more?
> We are owners at DSI and could use another week.



Click on one of the rows of numbers and the entire auction details will be shown.


It's interesting what the county tax assessor values these units and the land at.  Maybe the fellow from donate for a cause knows what he's talking about when he claims what figures you can use as a deduction when donating a TS to charity.


----------



## Bunk (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm confused why the minimum bids are so high when the annual taxes are between $40 and $107.  Even with penalties and interest I don't see how that translates into minimum bids of up to $6,000.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 3, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> My guess if there are delinquent taxes, then there may very well be delinquent MFs and associated liens. There may also be delinquent mortgage payments. .....



I googled and saw this ... http://www.sdtreastax.com/timeshare-associations.html "Only those Timeshare Associations located within the county of San Diego with ownership intervals that have been tax-defaulted for *five or more years are listed*" .... of course this thread is talking about Palm Springs ... but I wonder of their policy is close to San Diego County?

Wow - with falling prices - these county tax guys may have to step up the time ..after 5 years of taxes ... you can bet there is a bunch of unpaid MF's ... and there is not base value to support them.

One has to think that HOA BofD's need to  take firm action or the defaults will really pile on costs to the remaining owners next year and for years to come.

You sure place a dangerous game trying to buy on this tax auction I feel.

Greg


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 4, 2013)

Bunk said:


> I'm confused why the minimum bids are so high when the annual taxes are between $40 and $107.  Even with penalties and interest I don't see how that translates into minimum bids of up to $6,000.



Different laws in effect in the jurisdictions involved determine minimum bids for these types of sales.  They are usually determined by a percentage of the assessed value of the property being sold.


----------



## Perrygirl (Feb 2, 2013)

*past maintenance fees I would have to pay?*

If I bought one of the tax sale timeshares, would I be responsible for past maintenance fees?


----------

